# Making a bootable grub 2 rescue CD in Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Making bootable grub 2 CD in Lucid.

The above link is a thread in the Ubuntu Forums.

Note: The grub-mkrescue command appears to have changed from Karmic (9.10) to Lucid (10.04) Ubuntu releases.

As Herman states in post #3 in the above thread, use the grub-mkrescue command as follows:


```
grub-mkrescue --output=rescue.iso /boot/grub
```
-- Tom


----------

